# Chelem and E. Yucatan beach errosion



## Bobes (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm looking for feedback from longer term residents in areas like Chelem, Progresso and other east Yucatan coast residents. Its been close to 20 years since I've been in the area and when I look at Google Earth photos in the last couple years it looks like the ocean in in the region is getting closer to structures on the beach than I remember. Optical illusion or are the beaches in the area receding? My wife and I are looking to retire and I didn't initially think about the east Yucatan coast somewhere around Merida but on a public employee pension and tired of Oregon weather we might make the move sooner than later and the economics of the area could fit our bill


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe the beaches of the Yucatan that you are asking about ( Chelem-- Progreso ) are north facing beaches...East facing beaches would be along Quintana Roo or the Caribbean...

With all the talk about climate changes and polar ice melting as a precaution I would not buy at sea level, in fact I just sold my beach front on the Pacific side last month...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Best to rent for a year, then you'll become familiar with the local erosion and security situation without becoming committed. Rent for a year is a small price to pay for avoiding a disastrous investment you can't easily get out of.


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

Bobes said:


> I'm looking for feedback from longer term residents in areas like Chelem, Progresso and other east Yucatan coast residents. Its been close to 20 years since I've been in the area and when I look at Google Earth photos in the last couple years it looks like the ocean in in the region is getting closer to structures on the beach than I remember. Optical illusion or are the beaches in the area receding? My wife and I are looking to retire and I didn't initially think about the east Yucatan coast somewhere around Merida but on a public employee pension and tired of Oregon weather we might make the move sooner than later and the economics of the area could fit our bill


Bobes, I am Canadian & live in Merida, [...]We looked for land for over a year on the coast here and decided east of Progreso for many reasons. Yes Chelem area does have some erosion issues, among garbage issues as well. Also years ago you were allowed to build much closer to the sea, rules have changed thankfully recent years. Many of these structures are in trouble now. All of the new development is happening east of Progreso, Mexican projects as well foreign, we are in San Crisanto. East you will find cleaner beaches and water, as well less erosion. 

Where we are it is nice white sand, not Cancun white but close. San Crisanto is the coconut nursery of Yucatan state, rows of trees greet you at the entrance. It is lovely. 
[ . . .]


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Any sewage treatment plants in the area? I see Holbox is having problems with their infrastructure lately, or lack of infrastructure ........


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Any sewage treatment plants in the area? I see Holbox is having problems with their infrastructure lately, or lack of infrastructure ........


Holbox has major issues right now yes, I would not go there anytime soon, We have great infrastructure where we are and a brand new highway.


----------

